# SLOW downloads on a 10+ meg connection



## beyond_amusia (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, so starting yesteryday our internet has gotten slower. I tired to download the new ATI drivers and was only getting speeds around 5kbs. Same today too. I also tried to download iTunes just now and the download speed was 768 BYTES per second. I have already reset the router and the cable modem 4 times to no avail, and I ran a speed test on SpeakEasy and it was showing that I have over 14,000 kbs download speeds... So, um, what's going on?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 21, 2008)

do you have Comcast?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 21, 2008)

No!  I have Time Warner's RoadRunner crap...  And I have not downloaded any large torrents either lately, so it should not be a cap.. also, a cap would be reflected by the speed test results.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 22, 2008)

Blah my brother has TWC and they throttle him all the time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

You live in Lincoln right? Get Cox.. They have always been really fast for me.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 22, 2008)

As I understand it is cable, and often they share connection with your neighbors, so try using your internet in the middle of the night and see if it still slow.  Otherwise demand what you paid for from your ISP.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 22, 2008)

a111087 said:


> As I understand it is cable, and often they share connection with your neighbors, so try using your internet in the middle of the night and see if it still slow.  Otherwise demand what you paid for from your ISP.



It has made no difference... SLOW downloads around the clock.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You live in Lincoln right? Get Cox.. They have always been really fast for me.



Cox ain't here in Lincoln. There's generally only one cable company per town, and since that one company already has lines up and stuff, another company feels it's pointless to move in and string up their own lines and such.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 22, 2008)

So, um, bit torrents are downloading fine (300+ kb/s), but I tried to download a file from Microsoft and instead of my more 1.75MB/s speed from them, I am only getting 2.8 kb/s... This is some really odd crap.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 22, 2008)

is it a DSL, cable or fiber optic connection?

If it's a DSL or cable connection, is quite possible a local server is down, which could be causing another to become overloaded with traffic, or your connection is having to be rerouted . . .

have you noticed any change to your ping times with speedtest?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 22, 2008)

Perhaps forward your ports in your modem for starters. It varies depending on who is downloading from what servers, what maintenance is going on and the like. Be happy you get over 100Kb/s from torrents. I got a 6MB DSL connection and I dont get 100kbps unless its a hugely popular release.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 22, 2008)

sounds like they are traffic shapeing you into useing their own "services" or something heh

wouldnt say that but your fine to anything that isnt a big server right?


----------

